# Very good news- I passed my 2nd road test!!!!!



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So I had a road test this morning at 11.
Got there 1/2 hour early and surprisingly there weren't too many people there.
I was the 2nd one in line.
Good thing was I didn't get the same guy as last time and the course was different.

I got 25 points...which is only 5 points short of failing (can't get any more than 30). I did a good 3 point turn even though I had never done one in my life till today.
I didn't do good at parallel parking...even though I practices 60 times yesterday it is different doing the real thing.
At least I only had to parallel park behind one park and not in between 2 cars.

So now I have my receipt and will get my license in the mail.
I am sooo excited. I know can apply to 3-4 jobs I have been wanting to take and will go look at a car next week. Once the tax returns come in I will have a car.
So :leap: :leap: :leap: :clap:  :greengrin:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

That is awesome! Should free up a lot of things for you and great you can drive to jobs yourself now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! :stars: glad you did well!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats, Jesse! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hi5: Way to go!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah! Freedom! Now for the wheels! :shades:  :thumb:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!  That's very exciting news :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's wonderful!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That is wonderful Jesse I am so happy for you! And don't worry about parallel parking, I practiced like that before I took my test and the only thing that saved me was the fact it was a very small college town and everyone was gone for Thanksgiving break LOL So I parallel parked in empty parking spots LOL 
To this day I still can't parallel park very well, I can do it, but it might not be very appealing LOL But then I don't really go anywhere that I have to parallel park.

Good Luck on getting your car, so happy things are moving forward for you!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

My brother didn't seem to think this would change much...being there are no doubt many expenses to come, but it is changing a lot.
I now have the freedom to apply to a job and drive there with my dad truck till I get a car.
Found a job that pays $484 a week (53 hrs) and applied to that, I hope I get it.

Oh and about the parallel parking... I practiced A LOT at home. I kept track of my average times that I did a passable job (no more than 1ft from curb and in line with the other car). I got about 8 out of 10 just about perfect and 2 out of 10 I didn't do so good at.
Seems as if I got the 2 out of 10 on the test, but still passed.

What makes it worse is I was shaking like CRAZY. I have a nerve problem in my right leg(Lymes) and being nervous made it worse.
good thing he didn't notice though... was a bit shaky on the gas pedal.

Also good news is I will probably be getting a truck instead of a car.
Found a nice 2001 Ford Ranger WITH CAP and in my budget (worked for my dad so he owes me).
A little capped truck would be ideal for goat transport...gotta think about if I ever need to take a goat to the vet or buy more( 2 on my list to buy in May).

So yes I am very happy to be moving forward. If I get this job I can't wait to help my mom get the other animals she wants (turkeys,broilers, pekins,rabbits, etc). This farm has so much potential and it has been for a lack of money that we couldn't do "extras" or more meat birds than usual.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So happy for you Jesse  I remember being your age and how hard it was. 
I have an Oldsmobile Bravada 2001 had 80,000 miles when we bought it, and it's got about 108,000 now We bought it at the end of 2007. Sure they don't make them anymore for a reason LOL But we got a great deal on it - my husband KNOWS how to play the car lot games and get the best price <Talked them down $3000 PLUS that was the out the door price so we also didn't pay taxes, etc. on it LOL>
Most of it's issues have just been maintenance, not all but most.

Ford Rangers are nice trucks, my husband wants one. Our only issue is we HAVE to have a full back seat for the 3 kids. I like the Rangers, my dad had one years ago before he switched to Chevy, my brother had one that got 300,000 miles! Wasn't a pretty truck but it went EVERYWHERE. I remember hearing they were good on gas too.
With gas prices, that is a MUST. If I drove the Bravada every day I'd be in a world of hurt, because it is a GAS GUSSLING machine!
Thankfully, we have a Toyota Corolla that is GREAT on gas, my husband uses it for work, he works nights, so I use it when I need to go somewhere during the day. I dont work outside the home unless I am doing horse photography stuff, and that's not all the time.


----------

